# What to serve with spaghetti squash?



## Melissaak (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought a spaghetti squash at whole foods this morning and plan to prepare it by baking and then mixing strands with salt, pepper, olive oil anf freshly grated parmasean cheese. My question is what else would you serve with this? No dietary restrictions.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

I love spaghetti squash!

Sometimes I serve it with green beans steamed in beef or veggie broth and a wilted lettuce salad.

Other times I make some meatballs in gravy (beef gravy, not Italian "red gravy").

Once I broiled the stands with a grated gruyere, garlic and breadcrumb topping. Too good.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

oh the breadcrumb/cheese/garlic idea sound yummmmm...

We usually just scoop it out and stir in some warm marinara sauce, or some pesto & tomatoes & cheese, or if it's a side just some olive oil and parm cheese.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

We usually just have it as a side dish with whatever entree we eat. It goes really well with just about everything.

I've also served it mixed with marinara sauce and mushrooms as a main dish, and it's really good that way too.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

My favorite way to fix it is to dice eggplant into about 1/4 inch cubes, sautee in olive oil and garlic. Stir in a large handful of chopped fresh parsley. Serve over the cooked spag. squash with lots of grated parmesan.


----------

